# Help. Two Female Pitbulls Keep Fighting



## Jackyy (Oct 16, 2012)

I have two female pitbulls, one of them is three years old (fayda) , the other one is 5 months old (bayda). they are both keept outside. When i catch them going at it, its always Fayda who is harassing the puppy. its come down to blood being dripped, when it happens i immediately put Fayda behind the gate. neither of them are fixed. why would this matter. please help i dont know what to do.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Pit bulls are known to be DA (Dog Aggressive). Looks like a future of Crating and rotating is in your future. Two bitches are not likely to get along.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Separate them. Pit bulls are not pack dogs, and you have two females that a double negative! spaying them will not help at all. If you do not separate them you are going to have a dead dog. It is perfectly normal for them to not get along especially two female or two males. This breed was bred to be a fighting breed you cannot change genetics. Many of us have multiple dogs and we do not keep them together. I have 17 and none of them live together or they would kill each other.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

They are pit bulls and they fight. It's what they do! Bred for a century to be the ultimate sporting dog. Not something that should be taken lightly. 
First spay them both. Second, rehome the pup before it dies due to improper keep and care. Third, research the breed and try a second dog when you're more prepared to keep your dogs safe from each other


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

redog said:


> They are pit bulls and they fight. It's what they do! Bred for a century to be the ultimate sporting dog. Not something that should be taken lightly.
> First spay them both. Second, rehome the pup before it dies due to improper keep and care. Third, research the breed and try a second dog when you're more prepared to keep your dogs safe from each other


:goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Separate them. Pit bulls are not pack dogs, and you have two females that a double negative! Paying them will not help at all. If you do not separate them you are going to have a dead dog. It is perfectly normal for them to not get along especially two female or two males. This breed was bred to be a fighting breed you cannot change genetics. Many of us have multiple dogs and we do not keep them together. I have 17 and none of them live together or they would kill each other.


PLEASE tell this to the people who talk crap about us breeders because we don't keep all of our dogs in the house together with the "family".... I have been bashed in the Amstaff world because my dogs are kenneled.

Some people like to brag because they have 5 or 6 living in the house together. I had enough kennel incidents in my beginnings with the breed to know better than to even try... Dogs even going through fences to get at each other. Like I am really going to just let 15 of them into the house to play together. NOT!!

They are in solid kennels, the kennels are 10 feet apart, and when they come into the dog room, Which is full of airline crates, I only let out a few at a time that I know won't find a reason to argue before they get there. Even my house dog is not allowed to go near the kennels, so she won't pick a fence fight... It's called being cautious, not cruel....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

vigilant, and preciseness in preparation......... only accountable way to raise these dogs, if it can happen it will happen.. I have 6 kids and 11 dogs, all my dogs have/get the chance to live as house dogs periodically, even my most high end chain dog. Kennels are really nice IMO there can be some real effort in making them great homes for our bulldogs but there is a reason that most all the dogmen & women use the chain set up, its the least likely to fail.. High end bulldogs will make short work of chainlink if they aren't exercised properly.

Two females kept together and two males kept together; although they have been done in a PACK mentality usually its because the mother or sire is the alpha dog of the house and the dogs aren't in competition, I've successfully raised APBT strain bulldogs in a pack, we work in a pack from time to time, do they run lose and play together all day and night?? NO.. :hammer: Like Performance said above two of the same sex is playing with fire.............


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> Kennels are really nice IMO there can be some real effort in making them great homes for our bulldogs but there is a reason that most all the dogmen & women use the chain set up, its the least likely to fail..


Unfortunately this isn't an option for an AKC breeder. They demand certain size kennels, bedded houses, and even certain size crates for when the dogs come inside...The AKC does surprise kennel inspections and if they saw dogs on chains they would suspend the breeder. We would instantly lose the papers on all of our dogs (can't even transfer them) and be suspended from the show ring too...

One guy had his dogs on run lines and got suspended a few years ago....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Ouch! Well .. glad my dogs are ADBA and UKCI. Now I know what half of Colbys dogs were kenneled REALLY nicely .. while others had real good chain set ups. He had both from the same colby source.. 

Well to each their own and I would say the obvious; step up your game (quality of crates and kennels) and or method of crate and rotate.. When mistakes happen from lack of knowledge we like to say accident, the reality is ignorance. I learned bulldoggin the hard way and have had every kennel accident you can think of. See there accident.. accepted in court but ignorance is no excuse :hammer: The reality is we just need to prepare better and make our setups more stable along with the manner we handle our dogs. When I say AHT .. the animals and the kids hell even the neighbors stop and look to see who Im talkin to. My dogs tend to get into good yard rolls when I've been slacking in something or other and as soon as I go out there with one bear like AHT boy they stop pummeling each other running to me covered in blood and slobber pleased as punch, lil jackasses........ Never trust em not to fight... I work em all together and I stay on point no fights, I slack even a tad and there will be an explosion every time. 

Good luck, and best of wishes...


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

There is always danger when you have two of the same sex, especially bully breeds unfortunately it is genetics. You may have wonderful dogs living together, then snap and all hell breaks loose, this happened to me. Your two have already shown signs of DA. Learn C&R but be prepared that it can fail even if diligent. Keep separate and have a break stick on hand at all times, just in case. I had 2 neutered males, different breeds, a Mastiff and a Pit. My Mastiff had DA and now my Pit is showing signs of being DR. In August I had to pts my Mastiff  even with diligent C&R he broke loose; this was the 3rd incident (1st unexpected, 2nd husband thought they were over their tift) It was two years of C&R before the last incident. My Mastiff broke through his barrier, both dogs and I were injured in the process. He was pts because I couldn't risk the children being caught in the middle of it if they were there. It was a very sad day  especially since I had him for 12 yrs but it was for the best. Don't pass on your problems to someone else by giving your DA dog away, liability is too high.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SHARON MOYA said:


> PLEASE tell this to the people who talk crap about us breeders because we don't keep all of our dogs in the house together with the "family".... I have been bashed in the Amstaff world because my dogs are kenneled.
> 
> Some people like to brag because they have 5 or 6 living in the house together. I had enough kennel incidents in my beginnings with the breed to know better than to even try... Dogs even going through fences to get at each other. Like I am really going to just let 15 of them into the house to play together. NOT!!
> 
> They are in solid kennels, the kennels are 10 feet apart, and when they come into the dog room, Which is full of airline crates, I only let out a few at a time that I know won't find a reason to argue before they get there. Even my house dog is not allowed to go near the kennels, so she won't pick a fence fight... It's called being cautious, not cruel....


That's how I keep my dogs too except I have some common wall kennels. I just dogs I trust in those kennels. My dog room only has airline crates and they come in at night. I have about 17-22 at any given time. I do have a few house dogs that are retired but they cannot be out together. Only the Boston Terrier can be out all the time.


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> Ouch! Well .. glad my dogs are ADBA and UKCI. Now I know what half of Colbys dogs were kenneled REALLY nicely .. while others had real good chain set ups. He had both from the same colby source..
> 
> Well to each their own and I would say the obvious; step up your game (quality of crates and kennels) and or method of crate and rotate.. When mistakes happen from lack of knowledge we like to say accident, the reality is ignorance. I learned bulldoggin the hard way and have had every kennel accident you can think of. See there accident.. accepted in court but ignorance is no excuse :hammer: The reality is we just need to prepare better and make our setups more stable along with the manner we handle our dogs. When I say AHT .. the animals and the kids hell even the neighbors stop and look to see who Im talkin to. My dogs tend to get into good yard rolls when I've been slacking in something or other and as soon as I go out there with one bear like AHT boy they stop pummeling each other running to me covered in blood and slobber pleased as punch, lil jackasses........ Never trust em not to fight... I work em all together and I stay on point no fights, I slack even a tad and there will be an explosion every time.
> 
> Good luck, and best of wishes...


I wasn't the OP, in case this was written for me  My set up is good.... LOL!


----------

